# New Here - Possible Thyroid Problem



## ddown (May 23, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a 33 yr old male who has been having some issues lately that I think are related to my thyroid. About a month ago I experienced some transient discomfort on the left side of my neck. I also remember thinking how uncomfortable my necktie had become. Over the next week I started waking several times in the middle of the night which is very unusual for me. Over then next several weeks I have experienced heart palpatations and an increased heart rate (80-90 when usually 65 beats/min), anxiety, and an inability to just relax. I just can't seem to get tired. I have also been eating a ton and will not gain weight.

I went to my doc who ran some thyroid tests. The results were :
TSH 0.69 (0.27-4.20), 
total T4 8.3 (5.1-13.5) 
and a free T4 of 1.9 (1.0-1.8) HIGH

These are in comparison to my general physical labs in the past when I was feeling fine:
TSH 0.94 (2009) 0.96 (2010)
free T4 1.6

Does this sound like it might be hyperthyroid? I do remember last year I experienced a couple of weeks when I couldn't sleep and just felt different. Does hyperthyroid come and go sometimes?

I'm going to repeat my labs next week and see what they show. Thanks for your help!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like the beginning stages of Graves. I would want to see a thyrouid ultrasound to see if youve got any nodules and a TSI test for sure as well as TPO and TG antibodies. How's your Total and Free T3?

It sounds like hyper all the way but you are so borderline. There's no doubt your high thyroid can be the source of the anxiety and troubles.

You need more tests. The faster you can get a diagnosis, the quicker to recovery.

TSI
TSH
TPO Ab
TG Ab
Total T3
Total T4
Free T3
Free T4

...those tests for starters....all at once.


----------



## ddown (May 23, 2010)

I'm scheduled to see my doctor on Tuesday for a follow-up and I'll ask for a more thorough thyroid work-up. I'd hate to go down the anxiety disorder route if there is a physical cause that would be missed.

I should also mention that I took a low dose of the supplement SAM-e the week before I started noticing my symptoms. I don't think it is related as my symptoms didn't start until the week after I stopped the supplement but it could have affected my thyroid metabolism as it is involved in many processes in the body. Who knows?

I'll post my updated labs when I get them. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ddown said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a 33 yr old male who has been having some issues lately that I think are related to my thyroid. About a month ago I experienced some transient discomfort on the left side of my neck. I also remember thinking how uncomfortable my necktie had become. Over the next week I started waking several times in the middle of the night which is very unusual for me. Over then next several weeks I have experienced heart palpatations and an increased heart rate (80-90 when usually 65 beats/min), anxiety, and an inability to just relax. I just can't seem to get tired. I have also been eating a ton and will not gain weight.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!!! It sure sounds and looks like hyperthyroid.

There is one lab test that would settle the issue and that would be TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.) The healthy person should have none, zilch, zero. If you have TSI in any amount at all; that is what is causing the hyperthyroid.

I wish your doc would have run your Free T3 for this is your active hormone and it could be shockingly high.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

This should be helpful also.....
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

And I wonder if the doc is going to schedule you for a radioactive uptake scan? What plan of action has your doctor proposed?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Subclinical Hyper level is TSH .1 with normal Ts and Graves' TSH is suppressed and Ts high with F/T3 higher than F/T4.

That is a good idea to have your levels rechecked to reassessment your situation. For thyroid levels can go for the better or for the worse. However.

Is there anything else that might be going on with your health. Any medications or pills. There are a lot of other health issues that can cause heart palpitations and an increased heart rate. Food intolerance can raise the plus more than 10 points. MVP causes heart palpitations. When mine starts I can't tell if its from my thyroid or my MVP. These are just some examples that is hard to distinguish thyroid symptoms from other health conditions.

You would need to get thoroughly examined to rule out any other health possibilities that could be causing your symptoms.

Let us know how your thyroid test turns out.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Run Vitamin D test.

I was a perfectly controlled hypothyroid patient for 20 years and then my Vitamin D was bottomed out.........my TSH dropped to .01. With Vitamin D therapy my TSH level is back in the normal range and I am feeling tons better.

The specific test you want is:

25-Hydroxy Vitamin D


----------



## ddown (May 23, 2010)

There definitely could be something else going on. I wouldn't have even thought of my thyroid if my free T4 hadn't been a little bit elevated which then made me remember how uncomfortable my necktie had been a couple of weeks earlier. I just remember fidgeting with it all day long and I couldn't figure out why it was so uncomfortable. Really weird. I'm also still not convined that my week long experimentation with SAM-e didn't mess with my metabolism in some way.

I've also been interested in vitamin D levels as well. I had my 25 hydroxy Vit D level tested a few months ago and it was around 50 (32-100). There is some pretty interesting Vit D information at vitamindcouncil.org if your interested.

I'll talk to my doc tomorrow and go over my repeat labs. I'll let you know what I find out. Thanks again for all the help and suggestions.

-D


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

What you described about your necktie - how you described it so accurately is EXACTLY how an enlarged thyroid (goiter) feels under a necktie. Im a guy and have a sonogram-proven swollen thyroid and I would describe the irritation just as you did.

I am going to take a guess here that you may be in the beginning stages of an autoimmune disorder like hasimotos or graves where antibodies attack the gland and cause it to swell. For first timers it usually presents as a panic attack or in your case, the feeling that something just isn't right with your necktie.

Mind you, the thyroid can swell for many reasons - another illness like the flu where local lymph nodes swell and even temporary thyroiditis (your thyroid catches a cold essentially).


----------



## ddown (May 23, 2010)

Well, my lab results came back completely normal:

TSH 0.87 (0.27-4.20)
Total T4 5.9 (5.1-13.5)
Free T4 1.4 (1.0-1.8)

Should I still pursue a more extensive thyroid work-up? Can my free T3 be elevated even though Free T4 is in the middle of the reference range?

I'm stumped.......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ddown said:


> Well, my lab results came back completely normal:
> 
> TSH 0.87 (0.27-4.20)
> Total T4 5.9 (5.1-13.5)
> ...


It is rare for the Total 4 and 3 to be of much value but they are when they are so out of whack it is noticible. Your T4 is. It's in the basement. This is bound, unbound hormone.

I would suggest a FT3 and also some antibodies' tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

I suspect fast conversion. Also FT4 previous was much higher. Which is making me suspect the same. Your FT3 may be high.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! Welcome aboard! I also recommend a FT3 at least, if not some antibodies. You never can tell what might be going on until you get the full picture. That dang T4 by itself just isn't enough.


----------

